# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Πιστολακι αερος

## gg4a

Καλησπερα και Καλη Χρονια.

εχω ενα πιστολακι της bosch 2200watt για τα μαλλια και εχει πεσει η  αποδοση του το ανοιξα θα ξεκινησω να ελεγξω αντιστασεις και πυκνωτες εαν  εχουν χαλασει βασικα βγαζει ζεστη αλλα δεν βγαζει πολυ αερα.
Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ειναι αυτο το ασημι ανεβαζω φωτο.
thanks.

0-02-05-d12ded04411fc02bb36a706dfe88eddbfee7528a1848bd20b5b725e2b6b2eca7_full.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κοίταξε γύρω από τον άξονα ανεμιστήρα για κλωστές που εμποδίζουν τις στροφές

----------


## vasilisd

> Κοίταξε γύρω από τον άξονα ανεμιστήρα για κλωστές που εμποδίζουν τις στροφές


Ή την σίτα στην πίσω μεριά του μήπως έχει γεμίσει με χνούδια και δεν μπορεί να αναρροφήσει αέρα.

----------


## agis68

αυτό το ασημί μάλλον πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης για να εκεινει ομαλά το μοτέρ

----------


## gg4a

Καλημερα.
Eυχαριστω πολυ τελικα ειχε δικιο ο ΚΥΡΙΑΚΙΔΗΣ ειχε χνουδια στον αξονα με τον ανεμιστηρα.

----------


## xsterg

to νουμερο 1 στα σεσουαρ ειναι τριχες στην φτερωτη και στην ροη αερα που φραζουν την φυσιολογικη ροη του αερα. με καθαρισμα και ελαχιστη λιπανση στον αξονα εισαι συνηθως οκ.

----------

Papas00zas (04-01-17)

----------


## FILMAN

Ο πυκνωτής δεν είναι για εξομάλυνση ούτε για να εκκινεί μαλακά το μοτέρ, αλλά είναι για αντιπαρασιτικούς λόγους (το μοτέρ προφανώς θα είναι με καρβουνάκια)

----------

